# pike in the river



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone fishes for pike in the ohio river?I have caught 2 pike at the pike island dam this year.They are in there,dont know how many but ive got 2 of them 37 and 34 inch.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

never heard of pike in the ohio river, i love to pike fish (slimy bastages)


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

^^^ theres a word i havent heard in forever.... been a looong time since i dropped a bastage bomb


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Where's pike Island dam? Is there a boat ramp on the Ohio side?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the cuyahoga has some nice pike in it and theres a little stream down by my house that dumps into the hoga that have some nice pike in it aswell... but they are really tricky and smart there... ... from what i hear the hoga pikes are a little dumber but not by much


----------

